# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  قصات شعر بالصبغات للشعر الطويل ..

## Sad Story

اليكم صور قصات للشعر الطويل مع صبغات مختلفة .. ونصيحة لكل من تريد القيام بنفس هذا النمط , ان تقص شعرها في مكان يتقن هذه الامور .. كما يظهر على الدمى الاستعراضية بالصور.

----------


## حلم حياتي

*

شكرا على القصات الحلوة عجبتني هاي كتير*

----------


## باريسيا

*الرابعه والخامسه بيجننوا القصات 

وكتييييير نازلين فيها للي شعرها طويل وتخاف تقصه وتغامر 
بس هلاء للبنات كلهم بوي او قصات البوي على اتنين وتلاته 
على الماكينه قاصينه 
بس الصبغات اشقر 

يسلمو الايادي على الصور والقصات الحلوه 
بانتظار جديدك*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا ساد

----------


## Paradise

شكرا ساد ستوري

----------


## دموع الورد

حلو كتير.....يسلموا

----------

